# What Happened In UK Recently Involving Dera Of Baba Vadbhag Singh Or Idols Etc



## vijaydeep Singh (Dec 20, 2006)

Gurfateh

Das needs more info about an attck by Singhs on Dera of baba Vadbhag Singh Ji as they allagedn that Darbar Sahib were been disrespectfully placed.

Das also read that Sikhs smashed some idols also from Hindu website.More info needed if it is true or not.


----------------------------------------
----------------------------------------


----------

